# RUEMA de Benfica



## Mistral (6 Jan 2009 às 18:33)

Boas

Antes de mais, as minhas desculpas se está pergunta já foi respondida no fórum mas estive à procura e não a encontrei.

Há alguns anos interessava-me por estas questões da meteorologia e costumava verificar os dados da RUEMA de Benfica no site to IM. Depois, desinteressei-me da meteorológica e nunca mais lá fui. Mas o "bichinho" ficou e recentemente fui novamente ao site do IM à procura dos dados das RUEMAs. Procurei, procurei mas não encontrei. O IM deixou de disponibilizar esses dados "on-line" ou sou eu que sou mesmo nabo? 

Desde já obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 18:44)

Estão lá sim!

Vai às observações à superfície:

https://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/

Se fizeres zoom sobre a grande Lisboa, encontrarás os dados de todas as RUEMAS:







Em Gráficos de Observação, podes seleccionar o tipo de redes de estações:
EMA e RUEMA

Aí poderás consultar os registos horários e diários, tanto das EMA's como das RUEMA's


----------



## Mistral (6 Jan 2009 às 18:50)

Obrigado! 

Já lá tinha ido, mas como não fazia zoom só me aparecia o geofísico. Afinal sou mesmo eu que sou nabo 

Já agora, parabéns pelo teu avatar. Muito boa a foto.


----------

